# New Fireplace Screen for Halloween Party



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

-new fireplace screen for the Halloween party.... -made from a couple of sliding door panels that i found the in the trash last week.... lol ec


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, did you name it Disco is Dead.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: What a frugal and creative genius you are!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's great!


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats awesome!, how did you fireproof that? Or wait, is that a gas fireplace?


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

lostskeleton said:


> Thats awesome!, how did you fireproof that? Or wait, is that a gas fireplace?


 yes... -gas fireplace.... I will probably turn the fire down low during the party.... unless its real cold. (the panel will be 5-6" off the fire place when its going so i don't think the heat will be that much of a problem. )


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice! Rave on!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it, nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow that's great.........


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

cool idea!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Could I borrow it for my party? pleeeaaase?!  This is so awesome. Good job


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is pretty durn cool.


----------

